# K9 Jethro



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

This is about the sentencing of the SUSPECT (now convicted) killer of K9 Jethro from Ohio.


http://wesupporttheblue.tk/2016/10/06/man-who-shot-and-killed-beloved-police-dog-jethro-sentenced-to-45-years-in-prison/


----------

